# ACA L4 Swiftwater Rescue Course Grand Junction, CO



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

Buzzards, Chat Thatcher and I are holding a L4 Swiftwater Rescue Course beginning in just over a week. The base of operation will be at Colorado Mesa University, with field time occurring on the Gunnision and/or Colorado. If you are a CMU student or alumni it's just over $100. Everyone else is $200. There are several spots remaining, with a maximum group size of 10. 

The Swiftwater Rescue workshop teaches recognition and avoidance of common river hazards, execution of self-rescue techniques, and rescue techniques for paddlers in distress. Emphasis is placed both on personal safety and on simple, commonly used skills. Techniques for dealing with hazards that carry greater risks for both victim and rescuer, such as strainers, rescue vest applications, entrapments, and pins, also are practiced. Scenarios will provide an opportunity for participants to practice their skills both individually and within a team/group context.

Schedule

April 11, 2014 17:00 - 20:00 - Pre-trip meeting and initial classroom session
April 12, 2014 08:00 to 18:00 - Class and field
April 13, 2014 - 08:00 to 18:00 - Class and field

Prerequisites

None

Instructors

Bear Barnett
Chad Thatcher

Additionally, my company, Solxplore offers CPR, First Aid, First Responder and ACA courses for river professionals, by river professionals. 

Thank you,
Bear Barnett
solxplore.com


----------

